# Water Dragons at Lone Pine Sanctuary



## Andie (Mar 25, 2012)

As usual I took almost as many photos of the non-exhibit inhabitants as the ones you pay to see! There were EWD everywhere. 












This little guy was chilling in the open air turtle enclosure.









This one looks very red, I think it is the flash. He wasn't quite as vibrant in person, but still very red!


And because deep down I am a bird person...
Wild lorikeets.


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice Pics, I really like the vivid red colours bought out by the flash, even if it's not true to life.

Also glad to see you got a scaly breasted in with the rainbows too


----------



## Andie (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah. The poor scaleys get picked on something awful by the mean rainbows!! I have a video where the scaley snuck in and ate so so fast while no rainbows were looking... 

I wish I had the space for an EWD. They're so great to look at!


----------



## Gruni (Mar 26, 2012)

Stunning little guys, I always love the vivid yellow on them... how did you get it to sit still long enough to put the eye liner/mascara on in the second pic though? :lol:


----------



## hurcorh (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice shots you got there.


----------



## Jacquie (Mar 26, 2012)

I love ewd's. I do the same whenever we go to zoos or parks. We hand fed the biggest male I have ever seen up at wet and wild. As soon as we sat down with lunch he came straight over and just sat at our feet waiting for a handout.


----------



## Sydney (Mar 26, 2012)

So cute looks just like the little guy that was running around my pool yard yesterday now I know what he was and I'm sure that was his ma or pa on my pool fence a while ago 
thanks for the photos


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice Dragons


----------

